# Pee pad training



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

I have had my 13 week old puppy for three weeks and I am just so unsure about everything to do with toilet training! For a number of reasons, I do want to pee pad train him. It’s very cold outside and he only weighs about 550g so I worry about standing outside with him for long periods. Plus, I will be moving into a flat in a year where I don’t expect to have access to a garden. And, since even as an adult he’s likely to have a very small bladder capacity it makes sense - I wouldn’t have to take him out every four hours.

I’ve heard lots of bad things about pee pad training though and it’s worrying me. I guess I just wanted to hear that there are some success stories?

Also, I need some advice on HOW to pee pad train. Since he isn’t very toilet trained yet, he spends most of the time in my room where there is a pee pad by the door. He usually does go on the pee pad which is good.

He sleeps on a bed in an exercise pen in my room - although he cries non stop when I put him in a crate he will sleep in his exercise pen after a little whining. His exercise pen has a bed and a pee pad in it. At night and when I can’t supervise him he goes in his exercise pen and when in there he does use the pee pad. 

Those are the only two pee pads that he uses.

When he is in other parts of the house he pees anywhere, even if we put pee pads down and reward him for going on them.

For pee pad training, how many pee pads should you use? Should you just have one? Or would it be ok to have, for example, one in his exercise pen, one in my room outside the exercise pen and one downstairs?

When pee pad trained, does a dog know that they are only supposed to go on certain surfaces (pee pads) or do they only know that they are allowed to go in certain areas of the house, whether there is a pee pad there or not? I want to be able to move house and for him still to know in the new place that he goes on the pee pads.

Any further advice on pee pad training? When awake he seems to pee VERY often - it can be as much as every twenty minutes - which makes it so much harder!


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

My 16 year old was pee pad trained she rarely went outside as she got older. My 3 month old is already trained with very little accidents. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

kstewart61 said:


> My 16 year old was pee pad trained she rarely went outside as she got older. My 3 month old is already trained with very little accidents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply! Does your dog go on just one pee pad or do you have several (in different rooms/on different floors)?


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

IzzyD said:


> Thank you for your reply! Does your dog go on just one pee pad or do you have several (in different rooms/on different floors)?




One pad in one room otherwise they thing everywhere is ground zero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

both of mine(boys) are pee pad trained. I have one setup in my bedroom and one setup in 'their room'. they didnt seem to make it to their room during the night so I setup in my bedroom also. I crumble up one pad and set in middle of a pad so the boys can have something to pee on lol


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

kstewart61 said:


> One pad in one room otherwise they thing everywhere is ground zero.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. He has one pad in just one room currently (although there is also one in his exercise pen). 

I will be moving in about a year probably. If, after I move, I put a pee pad down in the new house, will he know to ‘go’ on that pee pad? In other words, will he be trained to goon pee pads only or will he just learn that he can pee in a certain area of the house? Because if he will just learn that he can toilet in a certain area, rather than that he can toilet on pee pads but not other surfaces, then he is going to get very confused when I move and will end up going to the toilet all over the new house/flat even if I put down a pee pad for him.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

jan896 said:


> both of mine(boys) are pee pad trained. I have one setup in my bedroom and one setup in 'their room'. they didnt seem to make it to their room during the night so I setup in my bedroom also. I crumble up one pad and set in middle of a pad so the boys can have something to pee on lol


Thank you. Since he is a boy I was a bit worried about what to do once he starts lifting his leg but that makes sense.

I will be moving in about a year probably. If, after I move, I put a pee pad down in the new house, will he know to ‘go’ on that pee pad? In other words, will he be trained to goon pee pads only or will he just learn that he can pee in a certain area of the house? Because if he will just learn that he can toilet in a certain area, rather than that he can toilet on pee pads but not other surfaces, then he is going to get very confused when I move and will end up going to the toilet all over the new house/flat even if I put down a pee pad for him.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

jan896 said:


> both of mine(boys) are pee pad trained. I have one setup in my bedroom and one setup in 'their room'. they didnt seem to make it to their room during the night so I setup in my bedroom also. I crumble up one pad and set in middle of a pad so the boys can have something to pee on lol


Hi, I've just started to worry a lot about leg lifting when my boy gets older and thought I'd ask you about it. When your boys lift their leg, does their pee go over the floors/walls? My boy is starting to do really well with the pee pads but I'm a bit concerned that when he starts to lift his leg all he'll will break loose!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had no problem with the leg lifting.... they always go on the crumbled up pee pad....and also if I move the pee pads for some reason.... they always find the peepad and pee on them....
Just have patience... he is a puppy and learning.... accidents will happen for abit...until he figures it out...


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

When a puppies relieves him or herself and it not on the pee pad that spot needs to be cleaned so they don't smell it again I use the bissell little green clean machine that works great. I also watch and redirect them to the pee pad and when they use it I give them a training treat and praise them which has worked for me in the past. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

I use Nature's Miracle when Laurel misses and always remind her what a good girl she is when I "catch her in the act" of using the pee pad. 

I had two pee pads when she was a puppy: one in the bedroom and the other in the living room. At a certain point, I noticed that she was only using the one in the bedroom for it's intended purpose and was using the one in the living room more like a dog bed.

So I replaced the unused pad with a dog bed, and later with the girls' crates.

It is honestly worth the effort and so much nicer than having to remember to let the dog out. Chocolate does not use the pads at all. Laurel doesn't absolutely need them if we are travelling, staying with friends, etc. but they make life so much easier on rainy days and lazy days in the privacy of our own home.

She pees on the pads, wherever they are, not in a specific spot in the bedroom. Before she had all of her parvo shots, I carried pee pads around with me like diapers so I wouldn't have to expose her to the virus when we were out and about. 

It really is worth it, especially if you know you're going to be moving house. Laurel picked it up very quickly.


----------

